# Non tutti gli stranieri sono preparati



## Vasco da Gama

Bonjour à tous 

Je dois préparer un débat sur le droit de vote des étrangers. Je voudrais dire en français: <<_Non tutti gli stranieri sono preparati_. Prima di votare bisogna conoscere gli intrighi politici>>. Je sais pas comment traduire la négation. J'aimerais conserver la structure originelle.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Vasco da Gama.
Je revois ma copie , la traduction la plus proche est "Les étrangers ne sont pas tous préparés"


----------



## Vasco da Gama

Merci! Alors je croie que je pourrais dire aussi : Tous les étrangers ne sont pas préparés. C'est correct ?


----------



## matoupaschat

C'est ce que j'avais écrit dans ma première réponse, mais la deuxième version (ne sont pas tous préparés) est plus proche de ce que je crois être la nuance de sens en italien.


----------



## Vasco da Gama

Est-ce que à l'oral on dit: ''_Pas tous _les étrangers sont préparés" ?


----------



## matoupaschat

Non, cela ne se dit absolument pas (même pas en langage très familier). Les deux seules formes possibles sont "Tous les étrangers ne sont pas préparés" ou "Les étrangers ne sont pas tous préparés".


----------



## Vasco da Gama

''Pas tous les étranger sont préparés " ressemble à l'italien. Voilà pourquoi j'ai pensé à le traduire de cette façon! Merci!


----------

